# Professor William Chow Memorial Seminar DVD



## youngbraveheart (May 28, 2010)

The Memorial Seminar celebrating the 20th anniversary of the legendary Professor William K.S. Thunderbolt Chow is out on DVD.  See the following art styles, which extend from William K.S. Chows lineage: Go Shin Jitsu Kenpo/Chinese Kempo, Kajukenbo, American Kenpo Karate, and Shaolin Kenpo, with a special appearance from Kosho-Ryo Kenpo.

Go to http://www.chinesekempo.org/news.htm for information about the DVD and ordering.

Any questions can be directed to Master Bill Chun Jr. at www.chinesekempo.org.


----------



## TheOne (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.nickcerioskenpo.com/news_events_pages/2010_news_events/professor_chow_memorial_dvd.html

If you are one of Nick Cerio's kenpo students, you can go to their site and purchase this dvd.

Thank you very much to Shihan James from NCK for putting it up.


----------



## youngbraveheart (Jun 20, 2010)

The NCK link is a pdf order form for the DVD. It doesn't matter what link you go to. The DVD comes from Master Chun.


----------

